# Aluminum Jet Jon on White River



## RutStrut (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with their aluminum river jet jon on the White River. I have been on it in one of those fiberglass jon boats and see them everywhere (Supreme, Shawnee, Topwater) Not sure the reason or why I dont see as many aluminum. If mine is able to run up and down the Sac, Big Piney, Gasconage, Current, etc, why would it not work on the White? Anyone know the advantages and if I would be able to use my 18 foot alum/20 hp Johnson jet on the White?


----------



## bulldog (Dec 30, 2011)

You should be fine. I took my jet on the White last year trout fishing and never hit bottom.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 30, 2011)

You will be fine. I dont know why they boats are fiberglass, maybe the hp limit on the buffalo started it.


----------



## marty92xrd (Jan 2, 2012)

It will work GREAT on the White! I had my boat with a 150 up there this past summer and although I didnt see many jets, the ones I saw were smaller ones. My wifes uncle owns a cabin there and one of the 20' trout boats. He really liked my big boat and said he is going to look into getting one. I had no problems running anywhere I wanted to and as far as I know, there are no restrictions on horsepower, or at least where I was at.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 2, 2012)

I ran the norfork river today. 4.5 miles from the town of norfork to norfork dam. I didnt have any trouble at all. The norfork is WAY rougher than anywhere on the white.


----------



## RutStrut (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the helpful info, looks like I will be bringing the boat home from MO in the next week and giving the White a try. I have fished it from the bank and been guided a couple times in the past and cant wait to try it on my own. Does anyone know where you can get those aluminum spider seat bases, My Jon has one rear bench and I have been waiting to put permanent seats in, I think these may be the better way to go?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 6, 2012)

Deans top and canvas makes them for supreme/shawnee.

If you ever want to hit up the river give me a shout.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 9, 2012)

I launched at buffalo city today and put my jet jon to the test! 

https://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/gotmuddy/?action=view&current=VID_20120109_133631.mp4


----------



## RutStrut (Jan 10, 2012)

Gotmuddy, Thanks for the info, I will let you know next time I am headed that way. Still have a lot to do to my little boat,(perforated aluminum floor, seats, buddy bearing for trailers-odd size, live well, trolling motor, etc). I was wondering how good the fishing/boating would be if I launched @ Cotter access and jetting up river and then floating back down?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 10, 2012)

fishing should be good, I like wildcat alot. You might go around white hole.


----------

